# Marineland Great Customer Service



## stevenjohn21

Recently my Emperor 400 has been making a grinding noise from the impellar housing so i e-mailed Marineland telling them the problem. Not thinking i would get a reply i was shocked that within 6 hours they had replied saying they would send me a replacement impellar free of charge. 
As i was replying back with my details i decided to ask the cost for a replacement impellar for my 350b and new sponge for 660r. The reply i got was "No problem, we will send you all 3 items out free of charge"
He also told me to put a blob of vaseline on the impellar in future and that will make it more silent. I have to say i was very impressed with the customer service and wanted to share it with you guys.


----------



## SeaHorse

That's amazing! That's good to know cause my new Nov 2010, 250W heater just failed over the weekend and I have to get in touch with them. Took it back to the store and it fired up fine there, brought it back home tried two different outlets and nothing. Waited the required 15 minutes before plugging in like the instructions say but nothing. Must be a short or something... I can hear something rattle inside when I turn it upside down. Wish me luck. lol


----------



## SeaHorse

Failed 250W Marineland heater. I called Marineland today about my heater, told them the problem and what I had tried. They are shipping me out a new one right away! Lifetime warranty! No charge. I will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## stevenjohn21

Thats great ! I know a few people have had bad things to say about Marineland products but whilst they keep replacing items free of charge im happy to continue being a customer .


----------



## brancasterr

This is great to know because I just bought a heater from them. I mean, I hope it doesn't fail but it's nice to know some of you have had excellent customer service with them.


----------



## SeaHorse

It still has not arrived yet... day 9.. It may be coming from USA and thus thru customs to Ontario so I'm going to give it a full 2 weeks before I call them again. This stuff takes time and I really did not expect them to overnight express it. lol. So I promise to come back here and let you know how this all ends up!!


----------



## SeaHorse

Yay, my Marineland 250W heater has arrived!! Cleared customs, not at all surprised by that delay, well marked fragile and well packed in air bubble packing. Great service from United Pet Co, Illinois, USA. Thanks!!


----------



## stevenjohn21

Thats great news, hopefully it will last longer than the other one


----------

